# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Gradub] Carte d'identit

## Gradub

Bonsoir,

Qui suis-je ?

Je me nomme *Nicolas* mais mes ami(e)s me surnomme *Nico*, j'ai bientt 19 ans. Je suis en Bac Pro *"Systme lectroniques & Numriques"*. (J'envisage bien entendu une poursuite d'tude)

J'aime le domaine de l'informatique, particulirement le dveloppement (Web), mais aussi le reste (tel que le Graphisme, les jeux en rseau ou encore simplement du dpannage).

Je vous laisse poser vos questions si vous en avez (Li  ma formation par exemple), je me ferais une joie de vous rpondre.

Amicalement,
Nico.

----------


## FirePrawn

Bienvenue sur les forums Nicolas  ::ccool::

----------


## hatra

Bienvenue sur le forum.
Je savais pas qu on pouvais continuer ces etudes apres un bac-pro ...
En tout cas je te souhaite bonne chance.
Moi aussi je susi nouveau sur le fofo

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Bienvenue Nicolas  ::ccool:: 




> Je savais pas qu'on pouvais continuer ces tudes aprs un bac-pro ...


Ben si. Pas dans toutes les formations d'tudes suprieur (notamment les coles d'ings*, les dut, etc) mais en BTS, en facult, dans des coles prives style supinfo/epitech/... : oui. Et j'en ai connus qui s'en sortent trs bien (bien sr ces personnes taient trs auto-didactes et pas cantonnes sur ce qu'on leur a enseign en bac pro, mais a c'est vrai pour toutes les formations  diffrents niveaux : il faut aussi savoir s'adapter et se former tout seul ou dans le cadre de son travail)  :;): 

Cordialement,
Idriss

* : et encore, cela n'est plus forcemment vrai lorsque ces derniers ont obtenus un autre diplme entre temps comme le BTS ou la licence.

----------


## hatra

HS ON


> Bonjour.
> 
> Bienvenue Nicolas 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben si. Pas dans toutes les formations d'tudes suprieur (notamment les coles d'ings*, les dut, etc) mais en BTS, en facult, dans des coles prives style supinfo/epitech/... : oui. Et j'en ai connus qui s'en sortent trs bien (bien sr ces personnes taient trs auto-didactes et pas cantonnes sur ce qu'on leur a enseign en bac pro, mais a c'est vrai pour toutes les formations  diffrents niveaux : il faut aussi savoir s'adapter et se former tout seul ou dans le cadre de son travail) 
> 
> Cordialement,
> ...


Merci de ta reponse mais encore la, je reste un peu  ... bon d'accord si il est en auto-didacte ... mais il n'ya pas que le technique ... je connais pas le programme des bac-pro ... mais qu'elle est leur niveau dans cette matiere.. le niveau aujourd hui d'un bts en section industriel et scientique est du niveau deug (ou presque). Donc oui s'il est passione en informatique  ... mais en math? il faut bien repondre au critere du gourvenement pour avoir le diplome ... enfin dans un etablissement publique ...
 Epitech peut - etre vue qu ils peuvent choisir leur matiere pour peux qu ils on obtenue le nombre de credit souhaite ...

HS OFF

on apprend tout les jours ...

----------


## ok.Idriss

J'ai pas dit qu'ils avaient forcement le niveau en maths, j'ai dit qu'ils pouvaient tre pris en BTS et avoir un niveau en informatique de telle sorte  pouvoir compenser le manque de niveau dans les matires scientifiques (sachant que le niveau en BTS en maths est assez bas, ne dpasse pas le niveau terminale S ou  peine, bon les bacs pros n'en sont pas l mais ...).

Et encore une fois, j'ai connus des bacs pros qui s'en sont sortis en BTS donc faut pas gnraliser, oui ils ont du boulot, oui c'est pas facile partout mais non c'est pas impossible.

----------


## FirePrawn

Pour apporter ma pierre  l'difice, j'avais deux lves dans ma classe de BTS Informatique de gestion qui venait d'un bac pro rseaux, et ils ont tous les deux eu leur BTS (l'un en option admin rseaux, l'autre option dv)  :;):

----------


## hatra

Merci de cette claircissement. Enfin pour le niveau math "bas", tu gnralise ... cela dpend du bts ... bts ig n'a pas le mme niveau mathmatique que bts IRIS ... aprs c'est sur cela ne dpassera jamais un niveau de DUT.

----------

